# Does the power train warranty cover fluid leaks?



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Oil leaks are covered by powertrain warranty. Seepage is deemed normal, most of the time.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Good evening goinovr,

We certainly understand how concerning this type of situation can be for an owner. As ChevyMgr stated, this is covered under the Powertrain warranty. If you would like to bring the car in to the dealer for a diagnosis, we can assist you with this. Just send us your VIN with full contact information and the name of the dealership you wish to utilize via PM. Please keep us informed on how you wish to move forward with this matter.

Marlea W.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Before the widespread use of synthetic oil seepage was covered under warranty. Unfortunately oil seepage is normal and unavoidable with synthetic or synthetic blend oils. To me that negates part of the advantage of the superior lubrication properties. My 2008 Pontiac Vibe came with conventional oil OE and all gaskets and seals are still dry. I have become used to the the oil smell from seepage onto hot engine parts from all of my cars that used synthetic since the 1980s. My pampered, low mileage, 2001 BMW has "normal" seepage from the main oil seals and repair would exceed the value of the car. I'd rather have a nonseeping engine even if it wears more quickly. My 2014 CTD is not seeping yet but I'm sure its just a matter of time.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

It's a little more than seepage. I'm due for an oil change so when I take it in this weekend I'll have them double check everything. Thanks!


----------

